# JaxMax Food



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have never heard of it but maybe someone more familiar with the different foods will know.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I would run and run fast!

Looking on the website a few things struck me.

First, if you click on the pictures of the bags of dog food (after you're at the webpage for that dog food) pictures of Xbox's and playstation show up as the "enlarged image". 

Second, I could not find an ingredient list.

Third, statements such as "chicken makes the best dog foods", "dogs need to stay away from raw meat", and "dogs don't like lamb because it's scent is too overpowering" make me not trust this food one bit.

The above are just a few of the things I saw right off the bat. My advice is to stay away.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'd be wary of any food that didn't have an ingredient list and nutrient analysis handy. I also research ingredient/quality control and manufacturing practices when considering a new food - their customer service should be willing & able to help on all fronts. But honestly, the boasting of omegas and joint support also sounds kind of gimmicky as these things can be found in most any quality LB food (and even some non-LB formulas) or easily supplemented if need be.


----------

